# super red bushy nose pleco



## coralbandit

My LFS has 3 small(1/2") super red bs plecos.I have never seen these before and upon reading they seem very uncommon.Anybody have thoughts on these fish?
I am midly interested ,as I like some of the less common things in the world.
Should I get them?
AOL Search


----------



## jamnigh

Wow, they look really awesome. I would say go for it, but I don't know a lot about them.


----------



## susankat

They are line bred bns, I would get them. though every once in awhile will throw a different color as a throwback.


----------



## coralbandit

Thank you Susan I really was hoping to hear from you.I already called my LFS and told them to hold the three or all that they had for me.I'll be getting them and installing them in my 180g till they grow out and then hopefully I may have a pair.Then I will have more questions on breeding.


----------



## susankat

Glad I could help. When they do get big enough to start breeding I may have to buy some from you.


----------



## coralbandit

So I really couldn't resist!I got all they had (3).I don't feel cofortable placing them in my 180, as they are so small(1" at best) and fear I would rarely see them.I have decided to do what I thought was best and have placed them in my 33g long(48") with baby and juvenille swordtails(mostly my showas).I added wood and there are always live plants in all my tank although they are considered "plant safe fish".I plan on giving them algea wafers in addition to the regular "crisp flakes" and new life spectrum I feed my swords,along with regular addition of blood worms .I read on one link that said they should not be fed high protien,but yet found another that specifically said to feed them blood worms to bring them into breeding condition?The wood the one link suggested is "adequate" fiber ,but I think I need to make sure I feed them a good amount of algae wafers,spiralina? (spelling) and of course any algae I can grow along with vegatables.
I have to say I am not a "big pleco fan"(I have a gorgeous "butterfly pleco" in my 180,but have otherwise stayed away from plecos),but really think these are great looking fish!Hopefully this thread will stay active for many years and I will be able to tell of my pleasure and sucess(hopefully in the future) of breeding them.
I felt oppurtunity knock(a rare fish at my LFS and me having "unlimited credit"{trading of service and goods}) that I had to jump on this chance to go on a different path than I usaully travel.They were not the "cheapest " fish but no where near the most expensive I have purchased.All in all I geuss this really is an addiction,but one of the healthiest ones I have tried!Hope to share much more on these guys soon.


----------



## Jenniferinfl

Nice! Now I'm watching some on Aquabid.. I made the mistake of becoming a fan of Segrest Farms on facebook and now I have a bad feeling that between that and this website that I will quickly need even more tanks.. lol


----------



## susankat

Ok to give you fair warning and I don't care what the people on the other sites said about conditioning for breeding. Blood worms and any high protein diet makes them to get what is called black gut by most bn breeders. I had lost a few of mine that way and only gave them protein once a week.


----------



## gbsfan

Omg, they are gorgeous! Do you mind if I ask how much they were selling for?


----------



## coralbandit

Think I payed $20 each.I have credit with my LFS so I don't really pay.
I did just lose one .All look healthy and so does everyone in tank so not real sure what happened.The deceased was fully intact with no soars or marks on him at all.


----------



## snowghost45

Cute!


----------



## Mossybottom

They will enjoy some Zucchini to eat also. Zucchini floats, so a weight of some sort is needed. If you attach a clip to a suction cup & stick it to the glass you will be able to watch them feed. BN's are a lot of fun. I have found that once they get used to you watching, they aren't near as "shy" & don't mind you watching them at all. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## majerah1

LOL sometimes the weight for the zuchinni could be the plec


----------



## Mossybottom

LOL!!! YUP, BTW, nice pleco & cool shot!


----------



## majerah1

Thanks, she is one of Susankats babies. Well not a baby anymore. 

Tom I love the color on the ones you have. Would love to see some closer shots of them. I may think of buying some from you one day when you have fry, for my 40 hex.


----------

